# Will these tires fit!!



## Jcoin (Mar 1, 2008)

Im in the process of buying 18x8 wheels(I know these will fit) but could I fit 245/40/18's all the way around or should I get a 235 tire instead.


----------



## Kirk rubin (Feb 24, 2009)

I've got 245 up front and 255s out back! No rubbing no problems.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

245/40/18 will fit. Just make sure the wheels you are gettign have the correct offset.


----------

